# name this fish!



## heavyewc (Oct 20, 2007)

Couple of my students were fishing the bay, caught a few cats these other fish which I couldn't ID. What are they and do they eat? Thanks, Ed.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Gonna need a picture...


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Cloaking fish ?


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

I would say no to eating the cats, some do but why you would I don't know.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Red snapper? I only guess that because I can't see a picture and I hear they are rare.


John


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

It is a Sand Perch, but I think most people call them a squirelfish around here.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Definitely a sand perch.


----------



## heavyewc (Oct 20, 2007)

Sorry, took me awhile to resize the pic, but thanks for all the replies, both before and after the pic. Are the sand perch good to eat?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

heavyewc said:


> Sorry, took me awhile to resize the pic, but thanks for all the replies, both before and after the pic. Are the sand perch good to eat?


Better to use them as bait for something better to eat!!


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Ajs think they're tasty!


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Now that will be good with beans and rice!!!!


----------

